# Marketing fractional any different than timeshare?



## thegortons (Oct 29, 2009)

I have sold several timeshares before so I know how to market them, but now I am thinking of selling my [fractional] club membership.  Although it is certainly not worth what some of the high-end fractionals go for, it should selling for more than most resale timeshares ($35-50,000).  So my questions are:  Do you use the same websites (ie redweek.com, myresortnetwork.com, etc) as for selling a regular timeshare?  Are there better websites to use for this type of ownership?  Or should these be sold through a local broker?

Also, it trades via the Registry Collection.  Would the people looking for a property like this already know what the Registry Collection is or should I explain that in my ad?

Any other secrets to marketing this type of property?

Thanks for any help you can provide...
Lloyd


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 29, 2009)

There couldn't be a worse time to sell your fractional than right now.  Unless you are desperate and just have to get rid of it, I'd wait until the economy improves significantly.

Since we have a strict no advertising rule, I deleted some details from your post.


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 30, 2009)

There are very few fractional sales web sites to be found.  The ones you've listed do on occasion have them listed but I have no idea if that is effective.  If you google fractional sales you'll uncover a few but they tend to have a minimal number of listings and may be upfront fee oriented (don't know for sure).

From what I've seen most fractionals tend to be listed with local brokers.  I'd suggest you view the local MLS listing for the fractional you own and see if there are any listed there.  An alternative might be the resort itself if they are still in sales although they tend to want to take a big piece of the sale price.


----------

